# Let's see your hunting bow!



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Everybody has a different bow that they hunt with and I love to look at them all. Let's see what you like!

Mine is 2014 bear attitude
Qad hdx rest trophy ridge react one sight
Trophy ridge 6" static stabilizer
G5 peep


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Elite Answer, has taken a lot of critters


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

GTO63 said:


> Elite Answer, has taken a lot of critters


Sweet


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ttt


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

2012 dream season evo 29" 70#


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

my bow now has flo green and black stings on it.


----------



## B52CrewChief (Nov 9, 2011)

Elite Answer from the stand today....


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Abbott said:


> my bow now has flo green and black stings on it.


I love that faktor long draw. I was thinking about getting one this year


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## BigHutch (Oct 28, 2014)

See sig for details. Need to update this picture, that was when I first got it.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

PSE Drive


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

My answer. Think I'm gonna put it up for sale though


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mathews Z7


----------



## jmb (Dec 5, 2007)

First and current bow was a surprise gift from my wife 07' bear the truth. I added a whisker biscuit deluxe, stabilizer, tru glo quiver, tru glo micro adjust 3 pin sight, easton epic st carbon arrows tipped with grim reaper broadheads. Just had thr strings replaced this year. Looking to replace the whisker biscuit with the NAP apache drop away.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

My Bowtech Carbon Rose 
Spot Hogg 5 pin Bulletproof sight 
QAD Ultra-Rest HD
Stokerized SS1 stabilizer
Fuse Vector four arrow quiver


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's my 2014 Obsession Evolution hunting bow.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

2010 Elite Z28


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

My RPM


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

With upgraded sight


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

My D 350


----------



## MO Sportsman (Aug 6, 2013)

2014 Xcentric. I call her Unbelieveabow. She's been putting in work and performing flawlessly. We're off to a great season so far!


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

My E35 29.5" 72.5# put down my biggest buck so far in my bow hunting days.


----------



## Foxzr2 (Feb 14, 2009)

2008 Elite GTO, 60#, Copper John site, Limb Driver Pro V, Elite Stab, Elite Quiver and Easton Axis Arrows!


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

2013 EVO Max - Skullworks


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## drewga11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll play this silly game...


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

drewga11 said:


> I'll play this silly game...
> View attachment 2083630


Nice!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

drewga11 said:


> I'll play this silly game...
> View attachment 2083630


Yah I gotta say I like em all but this one is sharp!


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

Omen Max


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Details are in my signature.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

DNA with Full Throttle cams


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

2010 Parker Blazer, cheap, slow, but killing machine


----------



## landon410 (Aug 20, 2014)

BP1992 said:


> DNA with Full Throttle cams


what kind of speed are you getting out of that??


----------



## Hoyt4life23 (Oct 23, 2011)

Bowtech experience 70 lb 29 1/2!


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

Hoyt Faktor Turbo 29" 70lb QAD/HHA/Fuse


----------



## protorox (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

landon410 said:


> View attachment 2083770
> 
> 
> 2010 Parker Blazer, cheap, slow, but killing machine


Those are the best kind! Lol


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

2009 elite z28


----------



## WB450 (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

elite e-35


----------



## LetOneFly (Nov 10, 2011)

crtnyingrsll said:


> My Bowtech Carbon Rose
> Spot Hogg 5 pin Bulletproof sight
> QAD Ultra-Rest HD
> Stokerized SS1 stabilizer
> Fuse Vector four arrow quiver


This thing is awesome! I for one would not be afraid to tote this thing into the woods! It takes a real man to admit that he loves pink!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

LetOneFly said:


> This thing is awesome! I for one would not be afraid to tote this thing into the woods! It takes a real man to admit that he loves pink!


I am not trying to sound rude at all so please don't take it that way, but I do believe the owner of that bow is a girl!


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

LetOneFly said:


> This thing is awesome! I for one would not be afraid to tote this thing into the woods! It takes a real man to admit that he loves pink!


Thanks! It's actually purple, the lighting just makes it look pink. 

Here's a couple better pictures:


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

jrandres said:


> I am not trying to sound rude at all so please don't take it that way, but I do believe the owner of that bow is a girl!


I am a woman! And I did get a good laugh out of this.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

crtnyingrsll said:


> I am a woman! And I did get a good laugh out of this.


Sweet bow courtney


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> Sweet bow courtney


Thanks!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Mathews Switchback XT still getting it done for me. On stand shot from Iowa last weekend.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

crtnyingrsll said:


> Thanks!


That dude was just feeling a little on his feminine side today


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> That dude was just feeling a little on his feminine side today


Haha there's no shame in liking pink or purple!


----------



## LetOneFly (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's my setup. 2012 PSE Bow Madness XS, QAD Ultra Rest, Axion 3 pin site, PSE Flex Quiver, Trophy Taker Shock Top stabilizer.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hoyt carbon element, and Hoyt crx 32


----------



## LetOneFly (Nov 10, 2011)

jrandres said:


> I am not trying to sound rude at all so please don't take it that way, but I do believe the owner of that bow is a girl!


I know it is, I'm just saying that's a sweet rig. No matter if it's pink or purple it's very unique and cool. So much different than the same old stuff us guys post up every day! Glad I could get a few laughs this morning! LOL

Again, great looking rig!


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

My baby!!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

LetOneFly said:


> I know it is, I'm just saying that's a sweet rig. No matter if it's pink or purple it's very unique and cool. So much different than the same old stuff us guys post up every day! Glad I could get a few laughs this morning! LOL
> 
> Again, great looking rig!


It is I agree with you..just having a lil fun on boring day at work!!


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

my 2013 PSE Hammer....


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## kyoutdoors26 (Jan 14, 2014)

Chill r. Still waiting to get its first tatse..


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

nice bows gentlemen & ladies


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes they are


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Impatiently waiting for the weekend.....and yes, my bow is in my office with me now.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

On patrol.


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> my 2013 PSE Hammer....
> 
> View attachment 2083880
> 
> ...


Ah. We got the same stand. So comfy


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> my 2013 PSE Hammer....
> 
> View attachment 2083880
> 
> ...


You could use a third hand bow holder... hate to see your bow fall to the ground with a little bump.


----------



## tuckerman9 (May 13, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow you guys make me feel poor. I'm using a Buck Saber.... I'll post pics later


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

gmwilkes said:


> Wow you guys make me feel poor. I'm using a Buck Saber.... I'll post pics later


If what you shoot works don't worry about it. I know people with all kinds of money but they shoot ten year old bows because they work and shoot great.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol well it works for now, when I can save up the money I'm gonna buy an elite, just really like em. But this is my first year bow hunting and I've had the bow 5 years but just now getting around to using after putting new strings on.


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

dgblum said:


> Mathews Switchback XT still getting it done for me. On stand shot from Iowa last weekend.


It'll get it done as long as you want it to! Love a SBXT!!!


----------



## jmreed76 (Jul 14, 2013)

My Totally Lost Creed....Love this bow!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

gmwilkes said:


> Wow you guys make me feel poor. I'm using a Buck Saber.... I'll post pics later


i have enough money to buy a 1500 bow, but i dont because i like older, longer ATA bows that are smoother to draw and are much more forgiving, thats why i shoot a 5 year old bow

but that being said i just bought an elite Synergy last week, but i prolly wont get her set up till the end of the month, best bow ive ever drawn back


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Whitetail3470 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Not the greatest pic, but 2014 RPM 360. It no longer has the Bowjax, the limb gap is wider than my Experience and they didn't fit correctly.


----------



## biddz7x (Jan 14, 2012)

TimmyZ7 said:


> View attachment 2084522
> View attachment 2084523
> View attachment 2084525
> View attachment 2084526
> View attachment 2084527


What for design is on your bow? This is a really good looking rig!


----------



## W00DSWALKER (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i have enough money to buy a 1500 bow, but i dont because i like older, longer ATA bows that are smoother to draw and are much more forgiving, thats why i shoot a 5 year old bow
> 
> but that being said i just bought an elite Synergy last week, but i prolly wont get her set up till the end of the month, best bow ive ever drawn back


I shot a high country sniper for 11 yrs


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

biddz7x said:


> What for design is on your bow? This is a really good looking rig!


Kryptek Highlander with coyote tan on the brackets, etc. It was all done by Bill at Ultimate Finishers


----------



## kyoutdoors26 (Jan 14, 2014)

jmreed76 said:


> My Totally Lost Creed....Love this bow!


Where's your bow? All I see is a floating arrow and a climber.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

My Athens Judgement helped me take down a big Texas whitetail an hour after this picture was taken.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Kryptek Highlander with coyote tan on the brackets, etc. It was all done by Bill at Ultimate Finishers


Is that a hydro dip?


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i have enough money to buy a 1500 bow, but i dont because i like older, longer ATA bows that are smoother to draw and are much more forgiving, thats why i shoot a 5 year old bow
> 
> but that being said i just bought an elite Synergy last week, but i prolly wont get her set up till the end of the month, best bow ive ever drawn back


I appreciate what you said. I like my bow just want a new one, not to say that the one I have wont kill a deer, but news nice lol. My bow is a Buck Saber made by champion. The one good thing is Parker made the cam so I was able to fit it to me after I bought it used.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

bryanroberts said:


> Is that a hydro dip?


Kolorfusion


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

sorry took the photo my last outing e32


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## jmreed76 (Jul 14, 2013)

Awesome pic and a sweet rig!!!


----------



## Schemy (Nov 20, 2008)

wvbowhunter09 said:


>


sick!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Schemy said:


> sick!


Yah that's super sweet!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Here's the bow I'm hunting with tomorrow, I have a bear truth 2 I hunt with but zero pics


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Here's the bow I'm hunting with tomorrow, I have a bear truth 2 I hunt with but zero pics


Is that snake skin


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> Is that snake skin


Yep sure is


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

That elite and the kolor fusion bows are tough.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Blacktail recurve.


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Snapped a pic in stand today to show off the new threads.


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Pic is blurry because my hands were a little cold haha couldn't keep em steady.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Abbott said:


> Pic is blurry because my hands were a little cold haha couldn't keep em steady.


It was a cold one


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Elite Energy 35. Love it


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Man you guys with the elites go all out. They look good


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

DeathF.above said:


>


Those red strings sure do pop on that black bow


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

post one tomorrow


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

2013 Xpedition Xplorer 
65# 29" 346 grains


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

My '13 Mathews Z7 Magnum. This one will be sticking around for a while, hope to add a little brother (Z7X) to the arsenal shortly


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is my 60lb obsession evolution. It done the job on this ky 17pt buck. Last friday


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Here is my 60lb obsession evolution. It done the job on this ky 17pt buck. Last friday


Nice buck


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks brother


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

SD BowHunter said:


>


Hope that's not poison oak growing up that tree.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

DaneHunter said:


> Hope that's not poison oak growing up that tree.


Oh it is...[emoji6] it does bother me.. I don't know why...


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

DaneHunter said:


> Hope that's not poison oak growing up that tree.


God that would be my luck..


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Noobarchernc (Nov 14, 2014)

My first bow I got from a friends dad. I'm new to archery and wanted a cheap bow to learn with. This Browning Nomad Deluxe circa 81'-82' I think. Had it re-strung and set at 28" 55# draw. It's slow but quiet. I'll be hunting with it tomorrow.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Noobarchernc said:


> My first bow I got from a friends dad. I'm new to archery and wanted a cheap bow to learn with. This Browning Nomad Deluxe circa 81'-82' I think. Had it re-strung and set at 28" 55# draw. It's slow but quiet. I'll be hunting with it tomorrow.
> View attachment 2085668


Wow, that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*heres mine*

I had to lean it on something so you could see it....grin


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Noobarchernc said:


> My first bow I got from a friends dad. I'm new to archery and wanted a cheap bow to learn with. This Browning Nomad Deluxe circa 81'-82' I think. Had it re-strung and set at 28" 55# draw. It's slow but quiet. I'll be hunting with it tomorrow.
> View attachment 2085668


Welcome to the sport! It's a love it or hate it deal. People tend to absolutely fall in love with it or put it down pretty quick. I was one that put it down the first time and now 10 yrs later I love it. This is a good place for technical info and there is alot of people on here that will help you if you need anything!


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Noobarchernc said:


> My first bow I got from a friends dad. I'm new to archery and wanted a cheap bow to learn with. This Browning Nomad Deluxe circa 81'-82' I think. Had it re-strung and set at 28" 55# draw. It's slow but quiet. I'll be hunting with it tomorrow.
> View attachment 2085668


Haha I actually love that set up, welcome to the sport bud


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Energy 35. Picked it up today.


----------



## hunterp223 (Sep 25, 2011)

shiftydog said:


> My Athens Judgement helped me take down a big Texas whitetail an hour after this picture was taken.
> View attachment 2084651


Like the sound of that.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bow in my signature


----------



## Logan_c_k (Oct 18, 2014)

Here is mine. Have had it for about a month. Getting ready to hunt mule deer in less than a week now. Info in signature


----------



## farmcritter (Jul 23, 2011)

Vector 32


----------



## Khines2 (Sep 26, 2013)

Elite 32 

Still haven't drawn blood with it yet, but I love the way it shoots


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

wmn2 said:


> Energy 35. Picked it up today.
> View attachment 2085694


Now go get one with it!


----------



## Ebaker538 (Nov 23, 2013)

'04 Pearson Spoiler SP-1


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Pspoiler38 said:


> View attachment 2085789
> 
> 
> '04 Pearson Spoiler SP-1


Sweet!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## rawd (Mar 18, 2014)

zap said:


> :darkbeer:


Why does your rifle have that string on it?

:wave:

I'm just kidding! I guess I've never realized how much they actually look like guns...


----------



## kozal01 (Nov 18, 2013)

Prime Defy


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Stealth ss





D340

IMG_6886c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## S.Dobbs (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## jeg1 (Nov 4, 2006)

You all should get a chuckle out of this, I hunt with this old 2003 TRX 32. But it gets the job done and shoots great.


----------



## Blake R (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, I know that bow!


----------



## WVB4 (Dec 29, 2009)

D350


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Bowtoons said:


>


Sick rig


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

jeg1 said:


> You all should get a chuckle out of this, I hunt with this old 2003 TRX 32. But it gets the job done and shoots great.
> View attachment 2086043


Nothing to chuckle at there. Shoots good ...use it! It's actually a good lookin bow for being 11 yrs old


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll trade you for that trx 32.... my bow plus s range finder


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

One thing I've noticed in a lot of these bows including my own qad should be happy!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Bear truth 2


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Bear truth 2


 love those flared limbs, nice hunter.

my 101st


----------



## Noobarchernc (Nov 14, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> Welcome to the sport! It's a love it or hate it deal. People tend to absolutely fall in love with it or put it down pretty quick. I was one that put it down the first time and now 10 yrs later I love it. This is a good place for technical info and there is alot of people on here that will help you if you need anything!


Thanks, I really like it so far. I am hoping nothing on it breaks because once it's done it will be hard to get parts from what I've read.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

My 2014 Creed XS, black/LC limbs, Flo green threads. QAD HDX, Spot Hogg Hunter.


I shot Easton FMJ's tipped with Rage Hypo's and Wasp Bosses. With a Nocturnal on the other end.


----------



## runnerchicki15 (Aug 7, 2014)

2013 Mathews Jewel - Black Gold Rush sight, QAD Ultra Rest HDX, Axion Stabilizer, Specialty Hooded Peep, Mathews CT 6-arrow quiver, QAD Exodus broadheads on Victory arrows w/2" blazers. I call her MJ lol.

Bought her "used" but she was only shot for tuning. I'm the only one who's had her in the woods. Going gradually from pinked out to blacked out. Gonna keep the pink HDX rest, but everything else is going black. For 2015 I'm getting a Spott Hogg sight, G5 peep, and either 55# or 60# limbs. Ditching the monkey tails I think. Haven't decided on what stabilizer I want to get ... she's dead in hand, but a little top heavy. Suggestions are welcome...


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

Xcentric!


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

I love my DXT, been thinking about a new bow but can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

floater said:


> Xcentric!


That looks like a cold day on the stand


----------



## floater (Aug 16, 2004)

bryanroberts said:


> That looks like a cold day on the stand


Yeah. I sat all day. It snowed a few inches, was very cold and deer were all out of range.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

floater said:


> Yeah. I sat all day. It snowed a few inches, was very cold and deer were all out of range.


I hunted once with icicles hanging from my arrow. I duct taped two hot hands to each rubber boot toe and tried to sit all day. I was okay till I realized my rear end was starting to ice in to the stand... it was blind time after that


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally got pics of mine today, didn't think about doing it in the tree, too dang cold. But here us go, Buck Saber plus the new rest that will go on soon.


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I love looking at everybody's bows! Every one of them is unique, none are the same. :wink:

Bear Agenda 6, Sword Maximus Pro, QAD HDX, Bee-Stinger, Beman Speed arrows, Slick Trick Mags....stone cold killer! 

For the record, those are stock strings with well over 2,000 shots and still look flawless. I shot several 3D and spot tournaments, not to mention all the summer fun shooting. I tuned and set my peep last February...has not moved a single degree. Bear hit a home run with these stock strings!


----------



## Hutch77 (Mar 5, 2013)

2013 HeliM


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

TheScOuT said:


> I love looking at everybody's bows! Every one of them is unique, none are the same. :wink:
> 
> Bear Agenda 6, Sword Maximus Pro, QAD HDX, Bee-Stinger, Beman Speed arrows, Slick Trick Mags....stone cold killer!
> 
> For the record, those are stock strings with well over 2,000 shots and still look flawless. I shot several 3D and spot tournaments, not to mention all the summer fun shooting. I tuned and set my peep last February...has not moved a single degree. Bear hit a home run with these stock strings!


I know it.theres really not a identical bow in the bunch


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

My 2013 LF2!

















Dirtied an arrow last thursday with it! First for the LF2


----------



## Darrens66 (Aug 10, 2014)

2013 elite hunter . Two bucks with it this year..


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Have to retake mine just did a color swap and new strings


----------



## g.sampey (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Here is my 60lb obsession evolution. It done the job on this ky 17pt buck. Last friday


Thats one sick looking buck. Congrats ridehunter70.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

jlm81 said:


> Thats one sick looking buck. Congrats ridehunter70.


The bases on that buck are sick!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Chill X


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

I was thinking this would be really one sided as far as brands go but it's good to see such a wide variety of bows!


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 1, 2004)

2014 Phoenix


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

mn5503 said:


>


One of my favorite pics on here, nice blackout Z


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hoyt1021 said:


> One of my favorite pics on here, nice blackout Z


Bow looks good and the blood in the leaves makes the pic


----------



## markrob1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Me and my wife's Spyder 30's and our 2 yr olds Diamond Atomic


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

2014 Prime Alloy! Getting it set up at this time...


----------



## Darrens66 (Aug 10, 2014)

Some nice bows ..


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Darrens66 said:


> Some nice bows ..


Absolutely


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Bump for bows


----------



## Hunting_nh (Nov 7, 2014)

Obsession Evolution 
Stormy Hardwood


----------



## alukban (May 24, 2013)

I just painted and set up a new to me TNT Revolution 



















22" ATA


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

alukban said:


> I just painted and set up a new to me TNT Revolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that bow shoot?


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nitrum 30


----------



## alukban (May 24, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> How does that bow shoot?



It shoots really smooth, easy to hold back and is great to work on because you do not need a vise.

Setting it up is a bear though because the riser is so short that it was crowding my sight. I had to change to a much higher anchor on my face or else the riser would block my pin! Also, it is really hard to see through a peep with the short ATA because it puts it very far away from your eye AND is at a weird angle because the string angle is so close to horizontal.

When I set my new anchor higher, I was rewarded with easy 1" to 2" groups at 20y 

It's set to about 65+ lbs right now and I am only getting 220 fps with my 28" draw, 395 gr arrows.

I have a Perry's No Peep APO that I am going to be using with it. You can see it in the pics.

This thing is a dream to carry!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

alukban said:


> It shoots really smooth, easy to hold back and is great to work on because you do not need a vise.
> 
> Setting it up is a bear though because the riser is so short that it was crowding my sight. I had to change to a much higher anchor on my face or else the riser would block my pin! Also, it is really hard to see through a peep with the short ATA because it puts it very far away from your eye AND is at a weird angle because the string angle is so close to horizontal.
> 
> ...


It's definetly wild looking


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

My Spyder 30


----------



## Stef (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Axe7..............


----------



## PAarrowSlinger (Nov 14, 2014)

2012 Carnage


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Sweet bow


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

SBXT w Proline strings, AXT titanium sight and rest.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mathews Feathermax


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Bump for bows


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

fxdwgkd said:


>


Which bear is that


----------



## jd1544 (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Good lookin bows


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Another of my LF2


----------



## DUCK-HUNT (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Last bump for bows


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

poobear said:


> View attachment 2083634
> Omen Max


That's a mean machine ya got there !!


----------



## cowboyup3371 (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't have a picture of it on this laptop but mine is a 2005 Hoyt Ultrasport


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hoyt Maxxis 31
Tommy hogg single pin
Qad ld pro
12" bee stinger 
Victory Vaps
T3s
Scott exxus 
Love my rig!


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Bear effect 2014 62.5lb 28.5" (just got so not many accessories)
Crap sight 
Qad ultra rest hdx 
Fletcher tru peep.
Shooting victory vap v1s
Will be getting axcel armortech HD 7 pins 0.010 trophy ridge static 9" and trophy ridge 6 shooter.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

My freshie.


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Only pic I had of the whole bow lol and my Ohio buck with it from this season. Faktor 30 blackout, 60X strings, Spot Hog Hogg-It, two 8" B Stingers, Tightspot quiver and QAD HDX.


----------



## Grey Duck (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

The double d's reporting for duty


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Almost done. Changing a couple things.


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Here all mine getting their time got a bull with the ridge hunter a doe with the snow Cougar and a buck and doe with the Onza been a great season


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Set up: 
2012 Strother Wrath set at 57lbs.
HHA one pin sight
GoldTip 55/75 
G5 Striker 100 Grain
Blazer Vanes
String and Cable set Little Jon (Deezlin)


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

GB3YO said:


> Here all mine getting their time got a bull with the ridge hunter a doe with the snow Cougar and a buck and doe with the Onza been a great season
> View attachment 2099722
> View attachment 2099723
> View attachment 2099724


Sweet! I have enough of a time with one bow. At least all of em get to go!!


----------



## Mister Hoyt (Jul 29, 2014)

Shhhhhhh... She's sleeping...


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Mister Hoyt said:


> Shhhhhhh... She's sleeping...


Is that a hoyt?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Got a new to me MR5 on the way, the wait is torture.. Will post pics


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2009 Hoyt AM32 :


2014 Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 :


----------



## Three-Js (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## BigHutch (Oct 28, 2014)

Hang'n out in the tree before the rain


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Just received this bad boy in the mail, 

Greatree highlander 43# @ 28"


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Elite hunter


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Just received this bad boy in the mail,
> 
> Greatree highlander 43# @ 28"


Nice


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

My new one, needs tuned and a spot hogg


----------



## ohiobucks (Dec 27, 2004)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30


----------



## Hunting_nh (Nov 7, 2014)

My Evolution, waiting on my 2015 Fusion.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hunting_nh said:


> My Evolution, waiting on my 2015 Fusion.


That bow looks good with all that snow...well it looks good without it too.


----------



## Bone8Collector (Sep 9, 2010)

My mr5


----------



## Hillbilleyred (Apr 25, 2009)

Athens Khrios stormy hardwoods camo on limbs and accessories


----------



## darvil4848 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bowtech Assassin


----------



## buckeyehunt3r (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## mosh22 (Jan 21, 2014)

2014 Bowtech Carbon Knight. 27" 58#.
First year out with it and took 2 deer already. Dropped it off for new strings and ordered a 2014 Experience. Was gonna trade it in but changed my mind for now and will run both of em.
Hopefully I get everything back mid week. Jonesin so hard to shoot, I almost went out and bare handed my arrows at the target today.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

The 4 that I used this year. Elite 35, PSE EVO Max, Rytera Alien XT, PSE Bow Madness XL. I really enjoy shooting them all.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

hawkdriver55 said:


> The 4 that I used this year. Elite 35, PSE EVO Max, Rytera Alien XT, PSE Bow Madness XL. I really enjoy shooting them all.


I wouldnt know which one to take!! Lol


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Bone8Collector said:


> View attachment 2106553
> 
> My mr5


Awesome rig, I'm stuck between the tommy hogg or hogg father for my MR5, looks good on there


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

some awesome looking bows guy,s and gals


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

Darkvador said:


> View attachment 2108683


my bow crapped one of those out yesterday lol, no but really what brand is that, would be perfect for spot and stalk hunting hogs out in this deep stuff.


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

milesthehunta said:


> my bow crapped one of those out yesterday lol, no but really what brand is that, would be perfect for spot and stalk hunting hogs out in this deep stuff.


It's a pse. At least the cam and idler are pse.


----------



## eleet31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mathews zxt.


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

My new hunting rig. Big Jim Thunder Child 56" 55#/28" I got it last week and killed a doe with it on Saturday. My first traditional kill. :darkbeer:


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Nichko said:


> My baby!!


At first glace I thought a bear stole someone's bow!! LOL


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

My Athens Ibex, I've had this bow almost twice as long as any other bow I've ever owned lol. I did change the 60lb Predator limbs to 70lb Black limbs last yr.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

willyd5 said:


> At first glace I thought a bear stole someone's bow!! LOL


Lol little cold that day! Cabelas fleece working OT!


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Greeny50 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

crockrj said:


> My new hunting rig. Big Jim Thunder Child 56" 55#/28" I got it last week and killed a doe with it on Saturday. My first traditional kill. :darkbeer:


I don't hunt traditional but that bow is sweet


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

wvbowhunter09 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

milesthehunta said:


> my bow crapped one of those out yesterday lol, no but really what brand is that, would be perfect for spot and stalk hunting hogs out in this deep stuff.


Your bow takes expensive dumps. It's a TNT Defiance that I Frankenbowed.


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

2015 Elite Synergy Max1 With Black limbs


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Nichko said:


>


Sweet bows. If one of them gets lonely you can send it my way. I'll even let you pick which one.. I don't care really. I'll take care of it for you..lol


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

bryanroberts said:


> Sweet bows. If one of them gets lonely you can send it my way. I'll even let you pick which one.. I don't care really. I'll take care of it for you..lol


Lol I gotcha!! Thanks! My sons z and the 32


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


>


Although I love compound bows it's nice to see the recurve or traditional bows too


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Now to kill something with it.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

djmaxwe said:


> Now to kill something with it.


I've been looking at the same bow except 34. Do you like it?


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

*2010 Hoyt CM*

Finally got the pics sized down to work. I sent this bow off to Tom Parkinson Ex-Wolverine in Idaho for some work. He did a great job getting it dialed with a new set of strings/cable and tunded. I finally got the proper bracket to use the Tight Spot quiver and that quiver is the worth the $$ as well. Long story short the bow is baptized after putting two deer down in IL last month.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

My girlfriend


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

timmymac24 said:


> Finally got the pics sized down to work. I sent this bow off to Tom Parkinson Ex-Wolverine in Idaho for some work. He did a great job getting it dialed with a new set of strings/cable and tunded. I finally got the proper bracket to use the Tight Spot quiver and that quiver is the worth the $$ as well. Long story short the bow is baptized after putting two deer down in IL last month.


I like the position of that quiver


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Martin Howatt Mamba, 45#


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Awesome the traditional guys are sharing their hunting bows!

I admire and respect traditional hunters...I have tried shooting them and it's borderline dangerous :mg: I absolutely suck for some reason :embara: Glad to see so many keeping that form for archery alive! :wink:


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice trad bows and deer!


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes I do I like it a lot. I have bought a new Hoyt every year since 2005 Vtec and this is the best bow they have made. The draw seems to run slightly long is the only complaint



bryanroberts said:


> I've been looking at the same bow except 34. Do you like it?


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

TheScOuT said:


> Awesome the traditional guys are sharing their hunting bows!
> 
> I admire and respect traditional hunters...I have tried shooting them and it's borderline dangerous :mg: I absolutely suck for some reason :embara: Glad to see so many keeping that form for archery alive! :wink:


X2 on that..I love them but I'm so dangerous I'll stick with my compounds


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

CAPTJJ said:


> Martin Howatt Mamba, 45#


Those feathers look sweet on your arrows


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

hometownhero said:


>


Super sweet bow man!! Where is that background from in the first pic.. Looks like the ice desert


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> Super sweet bow man!! Where is that background from in the first pic.. Looks like the ice desert


Saskatchewan prairies in the winter.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

hometownhero said:


> Saskatchewan prairies in the winter.


It looked like big rocks like way up where they hunt the musk ox. Anyway sweet bow


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> It looked like big rocks like way up where they hunt the musk ox. Anyway sweet bow


Oh lol. Nope just Canadian prairies. No musk of around these parts. Not much for deer left either after these last few winters.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Had the strother SR71 out the last couple times I went


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

hometownhero said:


> Oh lol. Nope just Canadian prairies. No musk of around these parts. Not much for deer left either after these last few winters.


Winters been that hard? What about the wolf numbers?


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> Winters been that hard? What about the wolf numbers?


Yup. Lots of snow and very cold. The few people I've talked to said they see lots. Lots of coyotes around too that I've seen. We usually seen lot of deer near our farm but the past few years seen 2-3 mule deer and 1 white tail. I've heard the same store from guys all over as well. There are some pockets that are good but mostly bad.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

hometownhero said:


> Yup. Lots of snow and very cold. The few people I've talked to said they see lots. Lots of coyotes around too that I've seen. We usually seen lot of deer near our farm but the past few years seen 2-3 mule deer and 1 white tail. I've heard the same store from guys all over as well. There are some pockets that are good but mostly bad.


Wow..that's rough!


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Can you find the bow.









2014 prime impact


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

13 Onen max


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Travis_199 (Dec 18, 2014)

PSE Brute X, whisker biscuit rest, 30-06 outdoors sight, Carbon express speed freak arrows


----------



## bowhunter4413 (Oct 21, 2014)

Pse premonition


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Any more hunting bow pics?


----------



## jeg1 (Nov 4, 2006)

jeg1 said:


> You all should get a chuckle out of this, I hunt with this old 2003 TRX 32. But it gets the job done and shoots great.
> View attachment 2086043


Was able to pickup this New Bear Effect RTH package for $210.00 shipped figured it was time to modernize.


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

beaverman said:


> Had the strother SR71 out the last couple times I went
> 
> View attachment 2113302


sweet bow


----------



## alienjaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is my Mathews Chill, Carbon Blade Hunter, QAD HDX, Octane Quiv, Alien Archery String Stop, IQ Retina Lok, replacing with CBE Sniper Pro X.


----------



## alienjaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

Strother SR71, Axion Sight and Stabz, Alien Archery String Stop, Tilt Tamer, QAD HD, WC X8190 Strings, Quikee Quiv, best draw in the biz, hanging out with the Chill.


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## alienjaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

The first ever Flip-Color Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus, will be using a IQ Retina Lok, Carbon Blade, QAD HD. Flawless finish, shoots as good as it looks, Night Hunting Bow.


----------



## alienjaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is a video of the last clear coats....


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

alienjaycee said:


> The first ever Flip-Color Hoyt Carbon Matrix Plus, will be using a IQ Retina Lok, Carbon Blade, QAD HD. Flawless finish, shoots as good as it looks, Night Hunting Bow.
> 
> View attachment 2114746
> 
> ...


That is tough!! Very good looking bow! If you get tired of it I'll take it off your hands!!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> That is tough!! Very good looking bow! If you get tired of it I'll take it off your hands!!


Are you doing the work?


----------



## fleasheater (Jun 3, 2011)

Pic one.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

here is my latest x-force,i have been hunting with it the last week or so and will the rest of the year....Breathn Built "Pure Evil"....My favorite bow i've ever owned and/or shot....Grizz


----------



## Icemilitia (Dec 24, 2014)

your regular run of the mill off the shelf package from Bear. As get used to the bow ill slowly start changing stuff out.


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

2013 elite answer


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Any new christmas bows?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

1987 model


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> 1987 model


Super sweet buck btw. I shot a high country sniper for 13 yrs. It was a little loud but the arrow got there so fast it didn't matter. I loved that bow. I ended up giving it to a kid who had lost his dad to cancer and was wanting to get into archery. They moved away so I don't know whatever happened to that kid but he got enough stuff from me to hunt for a long time


----------



## jporteous22 (Aug 1, 2011)

2009 Martin Bengal 29/65

This pic is just after I a limb/cam upgrade and a brand new string.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

jporteous22 said:


> 2009 Martin Bengal 29/65
> 
> This pic is just after I a limb/cam upgrade and a brand new string.


Still a good lookin bow 6 yrs later


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Any new christmas bows?


----------



## lachypetersen22 (Oct 17, 2014)

Got a stabilizer and sight for mine


----------



## Hoghunter16 (Nov 23, 2014)

Mathews drenalin. Hogg father. Bee stinger sport hunter extreme 10.8


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## speedbird (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Hoghunter16 said:


> View attachment 2118803
> Mathews drenalin. Hogg father. Bee stinger sport hunter extreme 10.8


Awesome drenalin, trying to find one for a smooth backup bow


----------



## full throttle (Nov 14, 2013)

2014 Obsession Phoenix


----------



## Hoghunter16 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Awesome drenalin, trying to find one for a smooth backup bow


Thanks man, I love mine.


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Mathews Chill


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

2011 Hoyt CRX 32


----------



## bowhntrcritter (Dec 28, 2014)

Hoyt Carbon Element. 
QAD uktrarest
Sword accusite w/ dovetail. 
Easton Axis FMJ 340
Grim Reaper whitetail specials.


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

2012 Spiral Matrix
Boss Hogg sight
QAD rest
B-Stingers
VAP arrows with DRT broadheads


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

b0w_sniper said:


> View attachment 2118960
> 
> 
> 2011 Hoyt CRX 32


I always liked the crx


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Strother SX Rush (killing machine)*

Here is my 2012 Strother SX Rush. Pulling 71.2#'s at 28" flinging 400gr. Goldtip XT Hunters tipped with 100gr. Anarchy 1.5's at 304fps.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know why except for pure boredom but there have been almost 200 bows posted. Top six brands go to hoyt 44 elite 26 mathews 24 bowtech 21 pse 20 bear 13 and there has to be honorable mention for the traditional guys with 12! Hopefully we will see some more but that's pretty sweet!


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

bryanroberts said:


> I don't know why except for pure boredom but there have been almost 200 bows posted. Top six brands go to hoyt 44 elite 26 mathews 24 bowtech 21 pse 20 bear 13 and there has to be honorable mention for the traditional guys with 12! Hopefully we will see some more but that's pretty sweet!


You have way too much time on your hands LOL


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

Athens recluse. Ready to get the job done if there was anything to shoot!!!!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

buckeyboy said:


> You have way too much time on your hands LOL


Yah I know right. Wife and kids took off for the night and it's pouring outside.. sux but I'm all caught up on archery talk and youtube ..lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> here is my latest x-force,i have been hunting with it the last week or so and will the rest of the year....Breathn Built "Pure Evil"....My favorite bow i've ever owned and/or shot....Grizz


here are some others i own...i have another on the way later this week....Grizz


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> here are some others i own...i have another on the way later this week....Grizz


Nice Grizz great looking, Mine is out getting stormy hard woods original Kolorfusion process


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> Nice Grizz great looking, Mine is out getting stormy hard woods original Kolorfusion process


I really like that Stormy camo,i have it on 2 bows..I am debating on sending another but want asat on one badly..If i like my Bowmadness 3g..i think I'm getting it done in asat...Grizz


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> I really like that Stormy camo,i have it on 2 bows..I am debating on sending another but want asat on one badly..If i like my Bowmadness 3g..i think I'm getting it done in asat...Grizz


 That would look sweet


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> That would look sweet


i think so as well,but need to make sure I'm keeping the bow..The ones i have now other then the Gx..i have no plans to ever get rid of so i might end up getting one of them kolorfused,i would eventually like them all done in different patterns as I'm not a huge fan of Mossy Oak infinity or tree stand camo...Grizz


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> here are some others i own...i have another on the way later this week....Grizz


What's the advantage to the moleskin when you're shooting a biscuit?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

rustyhart said:


> What's the advantage to the moleskin when you're shooting a biscuit?


peace of mind....Grizz


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> peace of mind....Grizz


Gotcha.


----------



## Logang15 (Jan 1, 2013)

here's a work in progress all I need is a sight which I have on order, and a stabilizer or two.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is my hunting e35.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is my GTO.......changed limbs to a lighter #age. Gonna give it a whirl...


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

zap said:


> Here is my GTO.......changed limbs to a lighter #age. Gonna give it a whirl...


Zap, I thought you shot a crossbow.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I do shoot a crossbow, but I did not always shoot a crossbow.


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Energy 35


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

zap said:


>


Beautiful day in the stand!!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

A few more of my MR5













My wife had her DXT out today and shot a few too


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

View attachment 2124495


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 2124495


For some reason your pic didn't show up


----------



## BucksAndBows (Jul 7, 2014)

my sons new rig has a tightspot and new sight on the way


----------



## subcookie (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

bryanroberts said:


> For some reason your pic didn't show up


Hopefully this works, just another view


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 2129435
> 
> 
> Hopefully this works, just another view


Yah it did. Good looking bow


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

Agenda6.








Anarchy hc.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

man I have been out of the loop a while. These newer bows look as cool as this one did back in 2010.



txcookie said:


> Busted again but she stopped to see what spooked another deer. 23 yards and a kill zone tipped XX75 2117 later and my freezer is full


----------



## Evgeny (Jan 9, 2015)

bryanroberts said:


> View attachment 2083271
> Everybody has a different bow that they hunt with and I love to look at them all. Let's see what you like!
> 
> Mine is 2014 bear attitude
> ...









And at me same,only 60 lb ! :teeth:


----------



## Logang15 (Jan 1, 2013)

2015 mathews no cam 28in draw 70lbs


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## mosh22 (Jan 21, 2014)

2014 Experience.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Love those pics of that black/blue CS against the ice when you post them, thanks for sharing


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

I guess I'll play













And my kill


----------



## kyguylal (Dec 31, 2014)

Who knows if this picture will show up. Poor quality if it does. On my phone

Samick sage 45# draw. Just made wove the quiver a couple days ago


----------



## Evgeny (Jan 9, 2015)

kyguylal said:


> View attachment 2140929
> 
> 
> Who knows if this picture will show up. Poor quality if it does. On my phone
> ...


In total in norm. It is a pity that bow didn't get completely.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Evgeny said:


> View attachment 2130805
> And at me same,only 60 lb ! :teeth:


That is awesome to see bow hunters in Russia.


----------



## Blackwoodz (Dec 13, 2014)

Bear Method set to the 26.5 draw and set to 50#.
Trophy Ridge Revolution rest and stabilzer
G5 sight and G5 quiver
Wolfden strings
Black Eagle 400 spine Zombie Slayers @ 27.5"
Carbon Xpress 100 grain Triloc Pro Heads.
Scott wolverine/Trufire Hurricane release.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Blackwoodz said:


> View attachment 2148973
> View attachment 2148974
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. What kind of speed are you getting with 50# and 26.5?? Reason why I'm asking is one of the older guys I hunt with is 27 draw and thinking about going down to 50 next season.


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

best pic I've ever took of a bow. 1st bow kill on the last day of the season


----------



## Blackwoodz (Dec 13, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> Nice. What kind of speed are you getting with 50# and 26.5?? Reason why I'm asking is one of the older guys I hunt with is 27 draw and thinking about going down to 50 next season.


Have had a chance to shoot through a chrono yet. These cams seem pretty efficient though. I would say 250ish. It shoots hard. I like it alot. To me the draw is perfect.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

treestandnappin said:


> best pic I've ever took of a bow. 1st bow kill on the last day of the season
> 
> View attachment 2148992


What model is that PSE?


----------



## WT-assasin (Nov 27, 2012)

Last years Bow Hoyt Faktor30






and then this years new Hoyt Nitrum30


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Dna


----------



## Evgeny (Jan 9, 2015)

bryanroberts said:


> That is awesome to see bow hunters in Russia.


In Russia there are a lot of athletes archers. Hunters with bow much less. The most part is engaged in oblavny hunting for an moose and a boar :moose2::whip2:. Once I participated in such "hunting", with persecution of an animal dogs.....:BangHead: This barbarity :mg::sad:. And I decided to buy bow when crept to a small moose on 60 yards! :wink:


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

Evgeny said:


> In Russia there are a lot of athletes archers. Hunters with bow much less. The most part is engaged in oblavny hunting for an moose and a boar :moose2::whip2:. Once I participated in such "hunting", with persecution of an animal dogs.....:BangHead: This barbarity :mg::sad:. And I decided to buy bow when crept to a small moose on 60 yards! :wink:


No direct translation for "облава"? .
pushing animals to a hunter , "driven hunt"?
But anyway, all hunts can be called barbaric, by PETA at least. Europeans hunted long time before America was discovered, let them do it their way.
Read a story when PETA crowd tried to disturb a hunt and followed one hunter into woods, making lots of noise, trying to scare off the game. 
What they did not know is that they were pushing game towards his buddies and it was a success, so those peta people were told thanks for participating in successful hunt!
It's exactly what Oблава means , but done with other hunters vs volunteers from PETA


----------



## murphy31 (Jun 2, 2012)

2012 Hoyt Carbon Element, 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 31 with rkt cam swap.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

2014 Xpedition Xcentric in Moonshine Wildfire Camo. I'm going to be doing a black fade in the center of the riser and on the limb tips here shortly. Should turn out pretty cool .


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

My hunting bow, only dressed up a little different, ready to kill some foam


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Logan_c_k (Oct 18, 2014)

Here is my new Mathews Chill R


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Cris Anderson said:


> 2014 Xpedition Xcentric in Moonshine Wildfire Camo. I'm going to be doing a black fade in the center of the riser and on the limb tips here shortly. Should turn out pretty cool .


Nice bow. I've been eyeing the perfexion lately


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Cris Anderson said:


> 2014 Xpedition Xcentric in Moonshine Wildfire Camo. I'm going to be doing a black fade in the center of the riser and on the limb tips here shortly. Should turn out pretty cool .


I like that paint!


----------



## Genin (Dec 28, 2014)

Agenda 7 Left-Handed, hoping to harvest some good animals with it this year:


----------



## Edge (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Abbott said:


> my bow now has flo green and black stings on it.


How do you like the HHA ?


----------



## Edge (Oct 4, 2014)

BigHutch said:


> See sig for details. Need to update this picture, that was when I first got it.


How do you like the HHA ?


----------



## Cameronm35 (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

I've changed a fee things since the pic , but can't wait to get it in the woods! !!
Smooth , accurate , quite and forgiving


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> Nice bow. I've been eyeing the perfexion lately.
> 
> I like that paint!


Thanks!!!

I've got it setup finally now...Rugged Patriot 12" front bar with 2oz, and 10" rear bar with 4oz. Tight Spot quiver. The quiver is straight amazing. With the sliding offset mount and ability to angle it it clears just about anything (I use a QAD HDx rest). Loaded with 550g arrows it's acts like a perfect sidebar lol. I kicked the sidebar out one notch and adjust the quiver, and it sits perfectly level in my hand.


----------



## Cody Franceschi (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Heres my most recent toy. Its what im taking to hunt turkeys with


----------



## OxMan80 (Jan 25, 2015)

Nothing fancy but it shoots excellent. 2015 Hoyt Charger


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

Got it too late last year for the season, so just shot small game with it so far. Can't wait for september to come around again!


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Edge said:


> How do you like the HHA ?


I really like it. Pin is nice and bright and for a single pin hunting sight I think the hhha is hard to beat.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

The area I am hunting will depend on which bow I use this year. My new to me Motive 6 or my CheckMate Firebird.





Or depending on the limbs I can find for my WARF'd BlackBear


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## caylej24 (Nov 8, 2013)

2014 High Country Archery
Speed Pro X-10

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

HCA x10. Great bow she's my 50 pounder


----------



## Jreinf (Jan 30, 2015)

Rpm 360


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is my stable!


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

New to me E32. Will be using it for this years turkey season. Had been using a 2007 Tribute which I loved but wanted something a little easier on my shoulder.


----------



## TNQ2 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

That not a E32


aeast236 said:


> New to me E32. Will be using it for this years turkey season. Had been using a 2007 Tribute which I loved but wanted something a little easier on my shoulder.
> View attachment 2172154


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ooops your right lol. Forgot that this was the 360 that I traded for the E32. Here we go!.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

My new Nitrum


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Kammeg said:


> Here is my stable!
> View attachment 2172147


How are you liking your new nitrum ? That looks like Buckstop archery !


----------



## bugem (Dec 29, 2014)

Maybe a member on here works for USPS and can post a pic of my bow?


----------



## Creed18 (Apr 9, 2014)

totally lost creed


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Doebuster said:


> How are you liking your new nitrum ? That looks like Buckstop archery !


It is Buck Stop and loving the N34 so far! Did some tweaking with draw length and weight today and it shot awesome!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

thank god you fix that pic


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yep


----------



## hotdogg (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

2015 Elite Energy 32


----------



## Fishbow39 (Mar 26, 2014)

View attachment 2182258
2013 Hoyt Carbon Element G3


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Longbows








Recurves


----------



## Fishbow39 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

JimPic said:


> Longbows
> View attachment 2182269
> 
> 
> ...


Dang... do you do "eenie meanie miney mo" before you go? Lol just joking


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Snow finally melted. I got my new Dead Center 10" stabilizer on, just waiting on my Torqueless side plates now, hopefully next week.


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Got new Alloy with PCXL cams best shooting bow I've ever owned deer season can't get here fast enough.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

GB3YO said:


> View attachment 2186014
> 
> Got new Alloy with PCXL cams best shooting bow I've ever owned *deer season can't get here fast enough.*


hey I'm getting old don't waste to much of the time...lol


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah I can wait, turkey season is in 3 weeks so I'll get out soon enough


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

My New Breed Genetix.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Who's goona post the first xpedition perfexion?


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

Anarchy hc








Agenda6
They fight over who goes next.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Chadrap said:


> Anarchy hc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theyre both sweet but that agenda is sharp


----------



## kawiguy08 (Nov 12, 2012)

My 2012 PSE Stinger 3G. Going to be moving to Kansas in the next month. I hope to be able to kill something with her.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is my prodigy


----------



## matt6506 (May 4, 2011)

I'll add mine to the mix 2014 Mathews zxt


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> Theyre both sweet but that agenda is sharp


Thanks man. Went to the factory, and was able to get the black riser, with camo everything else. Kinda unique.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's my new rig:


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

pro38hunter said:


> Here's my new rig:


Good lookin rig!


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

'14 energy 32


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

here's an updated pic with a new set of center circle strings....


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

My killers!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

REDVANES said:


> My killers!


Good lookin bows but that buck in the pic between them is a stud!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

pro38hunter said:


> Here's my new rig:


That is a badazz looking bow....nice!


----------



## Bluemax61 (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's mine - _2014 Hoyt Charger_. Picture was taken shortly after purchase, but the bow now sports "orange" accents! :thumbs_up


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

i have sold all my bows i had in 2014 and now have 3 new hunting bows

2 Recurves and one Compound

ill post pics once i get them all set up


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

h20fwler said:


> that is a badazz looking bow....nice!


x2!


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

H20fwler said:


> That is a badazz looking bow....nice!





bryanroberts said:


> x2!


Thanks Fellas!


----------



## allohiohunter (Jul 8, 2012)

mathews no cam htr and an elite energy 35.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Athens solace*

Od green/blk limbs


----------



## waipiopastor (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

View attachment 2188786


Nemesis, powder coated satin black with satin grey accents. Don't need string silencers but I'm just old fashioned I guess.


----------



## fmb (Jan 23, 2006)

Best angle I had on hand


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Sold my 2013 Elite Answer and got my new 2015 E35, still trying to decide on a new sight.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

Best Hunting bow I have ever owned.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow.. thanks everyone for posting.. almost 20 pages of bows.. that's truly impressive. Maybe we will get to 25


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

updated with some accessories. 

3 pin CBE Tech Hybrid Dove tail is the newest addition.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ill be posting my 3 new bows when i get them all finished


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

2010 Maxxis 35.


----------



## jaximus (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## full throttle (Nov 14, 2013)

2014 Obsession Phoenix


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

My Pure with CBE Tek Hybrid, 10" B-Stinger Pro and Limbdriver Pro rest.


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

2014 E32. Just got new threads


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

15 evolution


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

I need to get some updated pics for my bow for this thread


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

You guys have some awesome setups, especially that redish black expidition excentric! I got new threads and sight on the pure this weekend. Once i get my lime twist parcord in i'm gonna make a new sling and post up here.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bowtech prodigy


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Bowtech prodigy


Sweet


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bryanroberts said:


> Sweet


Thanks brother. Its a 60lbr set in the comfort setting.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

iceman14 said:


>


How do you like the FAST EDDIE?


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

REDVANES said:


> How do you like the FAST EDDIE?


I dig it so far. Basically just got it ballpark sighted in and it's been hanging since, but first impressions are good.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> I need to get some updated pics for my bow for this thread


Definetly...I like that shadow colored arena


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

*My Arena 34*















Here's a couple of updated pics, sorry for the sideways pics


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

IowaBowhunter1986 said:


> View attachment 2191607
> View attachment 2191608
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of updated pics, sorry for the sideways pics


Super sweet


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sold the Evo to go back to bigger, more comfortable(to me) shooting bows. No regrets.

Main hunting rig---Bear Anarchy HC



Back up hunting, and main 3D bow---Elite Energy 35(changed to a Sword Apex 3rd Plane sight and added a QD for 3D since this pic was taken)



GREAT combo!!!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

hdrking2003 said:


> Sold the Evo to go back to bigger, more comfortable(to me) shooting bows. No regrets.
> 
> Main hunting rig---Bear Anarchy HC
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

It's old, but it's mine. 
Here is my Bear Element with updated accessories; gifts from my girls. Limbsaver Silent Quiver, Limbsaver Broadband Dampeners, a Limbsaver Guide Rod Dampener, Saunders Hyper Glide, Game Winner Stabilizer, and a Tru Glow TSX 5 pin sight with light.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Revvv said:


> It's old, but it's mine.
> Here is my Bear Element with updated accessories; gifts from my girls. Limbsaver Silent Quiver, Limbsaver Broadband Dampeners, a Limbsaver Guide Rod Dampener, Saunders Hyper Glide, Game Winner Stabilizer, and a Tru Glow TSX 5 pin sight with light.


Does it launch an arrow? Do you have fun shooting it? If you answered yes to either then it's all the bow you need! I like it!


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Revvv said:


> It's old, but it's mine.
> Here is my Bear Element with updated accessories; gifts from my girls. Limbsaver Silent Quiver, Limbsaver Broadband Dampeners, a Limbsaver Guide Rod Dampener, Saunders Hyper Glide, Game Winner Stabilizer, and a Tru Glow TSX 5 pin sight with light.


Can you post a pic from the front of the quiver?


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> Does it launch an arrow? Do you have fun shooting it? If you answered yes to either then it's all the bow you need! I like it!


The bow does the job it was designed to do. At the moment it is on turkey killing duty.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Revvv said:


> It's old, but it's mine.
> Here is my Bear Element with updated accessories; gifts from my girls. Limbsaver Silent Quiver, Limbsaver Broadband Dampeners, a Limbsaver Guide Rod Dampener, Saunders Hyper Glide, Game Winner Stabilizer, and a Tru Glow TSX 5 pin sight with light.


I hunted with a Bear Element from 2007-2012. I killed quite a few deer with it.


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

Roo223 said:


> Can you post a pic from the front of the quiver?


I will try to do that this evening.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Revvv said:


> It's old, but it's mine.
> Here is my Bear Element with updated accessories; gifts from my girls. Limbsaver Silent Quiver, Limbsaver Broadband Dampeners, a Limbsaver Guide Rod Dampener, Saunders Hyper Glide, Game Winner Stabilizer, and a Tru Glow TSX 5 pin sight with light.


That may be in the top 5 most important bows in Bear's history IMO. That bow started the turnaround for Bear(just prior to the original "Truth"), and led them to where they are today.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> That may be in the top 5 most important bows in Bear's history IMO. That bow started the turnaround for Bear(just prior to the original "Truth"), and led them to where they are today.


1. Super kodiak
2.kodiak magnum
3. Grizzly 
4. Take-down
5. Super magnum 48

Those are the top 5 most important bows in bear archery history


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

'14 cst, picked it until after the season so no kills yet with it.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

mudlake3 said:


> '14 cst, picked it until after the season so no kills yet with it.
> View attachment 2192591


I'm sure you'll have good luck with it!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> 1. Super kodiak
> 2.kodiak magnum
> 3. Grizzly
> 4. Take-down
> ...


Great list, and I can't argue anyone's own personal opinion, but I definitely think the Element was more important for the companies direction and future success than a couple that you listed. To each their own. I ain't mad at ya ghost, I know you like your trad bows!! Lol.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> Great list, and I can't argue anyone's own personal opinion, but I definitely think the Element was more important for the companies direction and future success than a couple that you listed. To each their own, I ain't mad at ya ghost!! Lol.


Yeah I'm just messing with ya lol, we're both right in past times and current times, the element really did boost them back towards a solid compound roster


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Yeah I'm just messing with ya lol, we're both right in past times and current times, the element really did boost them back towards a solid compound roster


[emoji106]


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

View attachment 2192668

This year's sticks, a proven veteran and a rookie.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I had the showdown and element, extremely smooth bows, I loved shooting them


----------



## Revvv (Mar 23, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I had the showdown and element, extremely smooth bows, I loved shooting them


I would love to have a new Arena 34, but my Element is not going anywhere. It is a solid bow. It is extremely smooth, and when it's tuned to specs it is very quiet.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

My new main hunting bow

Predator classic recurve 59# @28"
Shoots stupidly amaZing


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Grizz Outdoors said:


> here are some others i own...i have another on the way later this week....Grizz


here are two more i purchased since end of season...sold the ss gx..


----------



## strummer (Jul 25, 2004)

Just got my new bow ready to hunt .


----------



## DirtySanchez (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## buckluck_9pt (Mar 15, 2015)

here is mine.. have not shot at anything yet other than a target, bought off my hunting buddy when he couldn't draw it back anymore... it's an 07 i believe.. a little older bow but it's mine and it's a great shooting bow.. it's my APA Suphan.. here is a few pics.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

buckluck_9pt said:


> here is mine.. have not shot at anything yet other than a target, bought off my hunting buddy when he couldn't draw it back anymore... it's an 07 i believe.. a little older bow but it's mine and it's a great shooting bow.. it's my APA Suphan.. here is a few pics.


Sweet


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Some awesome looking bows, I'll have to get some pics of the ol AR31 I'm currently using


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

markman said:


> Here's mine


How does that bow shoot?


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Awsome!!! Super accurate. I love it. I shot Hoyt for about 10yrs and last year shot Elite. This is by far the best bow I ever shot.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's mine.. Obsession Fusion 6


----------



## hunting NH (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

hunting NH said:


> View attachment 2195039
> 
> View attachment 2195040


I'll take that express off your hands if it's taken up to much space! Lol... just kiddin. I was thinking about getting one. You like it?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

bryanroberts said:


> I'll take that express off your hands if it's taken up to much space! Lol... just kiddin. I was thinking about getting one. You like it?


theres one on AT right now for sale.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

I finally got my Prodigy set up! Its a tack driver for sure.


----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

rackfreak210 said:


> I finally got my Prodigy set up! Its a tack driver for sure.


Sweet setup


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Bryan. I am very pleased how it turned out. Gonna make a great hunting bow.


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just picked it up yesterday after a 6 week wait!







Xpedition Xcentric 7! Straight tack driver!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hoythews71 said:


> Just picked it up yesterday after a 6 week wait!
> View attachment 2196649
> 
> Xpedition Xcentric 7! Straight tack driver!


Love it! I'm very seriously thinking about pulling the trigger and buying a perfexion this spring..


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

rackfreak210 said:


> I finally got my Prodigy set up! Its a tack driver for sure.


Are you goona paint those mods on the cams red?


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

---


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

"""


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder*


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Brock-ID said:


> View attachment 2199517


Nice


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Xpedition Xcentric 7. Just picked it up last weekend. Can't wait to get this thing into the woods this fall!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hoythews71 said:


> View attachment 2199841
> 
> Xpedition Xcentric 7. Just picked it up last weekend. Can't wait to get this thing into the woods this fall!


Love it


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hoythews71 said:


> View attachment 2199841
> 
> Xpedition Xcentric 7. Just picked it up last weekend. Can't wait to get this thing into the woods this fall!


You still loving that bow?


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm thinking hard about getting the perfexion. .


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Hoythews71 said:


> Just picked it up yesterday after a 6 week wait!
> View attachment 2196649
> 
> Xpedition Xcentric 7! Straight tack driver!


Got that exact bow coming...Shop owner ordered one so I could shoot it (he's going to keep it if I don't buy it)...Hopefully will be here soon...Looks great and I can't wait to see what she's got...


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ridgehunter70 said:


>


That flo green serving looks good on those cams!!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bryanroberts said:


> That green serving looks good on those cams!!


Thanks brother. Hopefully put it to good use this weekend in ky for turkey


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Thanks brother. Hopefully put it to good use this weekend in ky for turkey


Good luck!! The toms are acting right down here in Tennessee


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

bryanroberts said:


> Good luck!! The toms are acting right down here in Tennessee


Good luck to you as well brother. I will post up some pics if im lucky enough. Gotta see to it that rod Notestine, the owner of sword and treelimb is happy first. Lol


----------



## BassWhacker (May 26, 2007)




----------



## Ol' red beard (Sep 2, 2013)

This year's eig... xpedition perfexion... shoots great!


----------



## huntsman1024 (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Ol' red beard said:


> This year's eig... xpedition perfexion... shoots great!


That perfexion is bad a $$!!!!!


----------



## Ol' red beard (Sep 2, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> That perfexion is bad a $$!!!!!


Thank you sir!


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> That perfexion is bad a $$!!!!!


I like the colors too.


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

missourihunter1 said:


>


Sweet


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

missourihunter1 said:


>


Nice bow, nice pic.

Just waiting on my strings and she will be good to go.


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Doesn't seem like I can even enjoy a new bow until it has some aftermarket strings on it because I know I'll just have to retune when I do inevitably get them haha


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Love the response to this thread.. I should have included target bows, recurve, etc... just post up what you like!


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

First bow of 2014 season. Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## travisd14 (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i'll play
View attachment 2210998


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

RPM & Insanity


----------



## TopherNJ (Mar 27, 2015)

This is my first bow, and will be my first hunt this fall for whitetail. Hoping to post some success pics with it come September-ish.

Quest "Forge"
28"
#65
QAD Ultra Hunter rest

Currently I'm shooting Beman Bowhunter's but will be switching to Carbon Express Maxima Hunters/weight forward in short order. I'm just waiting for the vanes to get here and i'll get them built up. 

Bow is more accurate than I am but I'm giving it hell right now. For a middle aged guy, I didn't think I could enjoy something this "primitive" so much. 

Christopher


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Mathews Monster Safari 85# and Mathews Z7.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

TopherNJ said:


> This is my first bow, and will be my first hunt this fall for whitetail. Hoping to post some success pics with it come September-ish.
> 
> Quest "Forge"
> 28"
> ...


Nice bow for your first one


----------



## jonj480 (Nov 19, 2008)

Here are my two hunters, Bowtech Experience and Bowtech Invasion


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

View attachment 2212443


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Double S said:


> View attachment 2212443


Sweet


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Chadrap said:


>


I Like the color on that bear


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> Like the color on that bear











Thanks. This is before powdercoat. Looked good and was fine for 3d and tree huntin, but in a groundblind it wasn't ideal. Now she's good all the way around. Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

View attachment 2212473


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

The hungry one.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

. Mine on the left and my wife's on the right.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

SBXT, Shrewd grip, Carbofast something or other, Bisker Whiscuit, Copper John TST, limbsaver Jazz, Deer Crossing Hunters, QAD Exodus, and if it ever shows up a Ktech Stringstop...

-Chuck


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Sgt. Beardface said:


>


What kind of sight is that?


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> What kind of sight is that?


Copper john tst


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Backwards?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Backwards?


Nope. Look it up. Copper John TST.


----------



## Sgt. Beardface (Oct 26, 2006)

Yeah. It's definetely different. And not as accurate at distance as a dovetail eye but I don't shoot it out to 60 yds. But 35 is about the max shot where I hunt unless you are willing to risk injuring an animal. Too much smal growth so I stick to my 35 yd rule.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Hoyt1021 said:


> Backwards?


I'd never seen one before either..tthat's why I asked. . I went and looked it up and I see what they are saying , I just like my dovetail.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Interesting... Yeah Bryan I agree, dovetail is the way to go for me also.


----------



## Splittin' Lungs (Jan 18, 2010)

rackfreak210 said:


> I finally got my Prodigy set up! Its a tack driver for sure.


Where did you get your grip side plates? or who made them? are they from Bowtech?


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Splittin' Lungs said:


> Where did you get your grip side plates? or who made them? are they from Bowtech?


Torquless


----------



## Splittin' Lungs (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh awesome, thanks man, cant go to their site at work, but I had thought to look there right after I posted haha


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Splittin' Lungs said:


> Where did you get your grip side plates? or who made them? are they from Bowtech?


I wish they made some for my bow. That bowtech is super sharp!!


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Latest and greatest.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Crazy_Boxer said:


> Latest and greatest.
> 
> View attachment 2218925


Sweet


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

2008 Diamond "The Rock"


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

My newest bow shoots awesome


----------



## Bowed Out (May 22, 2013)

Sweet looking bows!


----------



## hoyt em (Sep 15, 2009)

my 2015 hoyt nitrum turbo that my fiance an my mother bought for me. bought it for my bithday thats in july. said it would be 6-8 weeks to get in being it had to be orderd for the bone collector edition. but came in much sooner then expected. wat a awsome early birthday present! has axcel pro sight. qad hdx rest. shoots awsome! much better draw than the spirals on my alphaburner i had. alot more vally an let off. cant wait till deer season! this will be the one bow that will never gets sold


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

What a killer birthday gift. She is definetly a keeper! ( wife and bow) lol!!


----------



## hoyt em (Sep 15, 2009)

thank ya sir. yea i do belive shes a keeper. i even got her shooting bow to an she loves it! she evens wants to go bow hunting this fall! cant wait!


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ross Crave DRT 33.5


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Hunting_nh (Nov 7, 2014)

Sitting in the blind with mine waiting for Mr Tom to make his way in...


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice bows folks!

It is not fully setup yet. A stabilizer is ordered and I am considering changing sights. But this will be my hunting bow this year. Faktor 30, 60#.


----------



## brohymn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Got a apa mamba air hanging in my basement just waiting on some threadz from 60x before I can get out shooting


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

First two are mine.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## seangarchery (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Mathias said:


>


Good lookin prime!


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

My 2 favorites. Both Frankenbows. Both shoot a 420gr arrow almost 280fps with a 8" brace height.


----------



## nismomike (Feb 16, 2014)

Nitrum Turbo 29/68, 442 gr Velocity XT 300, 15% foc, 301 fps. Coues in August, Bull elk in Nov. Oklahoma Hoggs and White Tail in Jan.


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

Added a tight spot quiver switched to goldtip xt hunters 7595 395 grains at 301 fps 78.5 ke can't wait for deer season


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Martin Hunter 58# @ 28''

got a trad tech titan on the way and will be my main hunting bow this fall...no more compound bow crap for me, strictly recurve/longbow


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

These two. Ones very nice and the other one is just.......wow!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> View attachment 2353634
> 
> 
> Martin Hunter 58# @ 28''
> ...


No more longbow/recurve crap for me. Strictly compound


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Hidden Danger said:


> No more longbow/recurve crap for me. Strictly compound


Cool dude


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> View attachment 2353634
> 
> 
> Martin Hunter 58# @ 28''
> ...


Nice bow. To each their own. That's the great thing about archery! Shoot want you love to shoot!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> Cool dude


I just found your post a little offensive and thought I would fire one back. No big deal. We're both trying to accomplish the same thing but one of us is a little more efficient at it.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Hidden Danger said:


> I just found your post a little offensive and thought I would fire one back. No big deal. We're both trying to accomplish the same thing but one of us is a little more efficient at it.


I have nothing against compounds, I like simplicity and I just don't like all the gadgets on a compound


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I have nothing against compounds, I like simplicity and I just don't like all the gadgets on a compound


I have nothing against traditional archers. I just feel like today's compound equipment makes me a more effective and efficient killer.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

No doubt they are faster and accurate but I tend to rely on my hunting abilities to get closer rather than relying on my bow to extend range , though I can shoot 2-4" groups at 30 yards with a stick and string


----------



## Jack The Ripper (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Rtkman (Aug 17, 2014)

Obsession Evolution

















[/URL]


----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Oppie56 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)




----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife's Stilettos stable..........we are both bow addicts.


----------



## AlphaHunter91 (Jan 26, 2010)

Both of mine together minus the Maxxis


----------



## ILbwhunter (Oct 10, 2013)

PRIME Defy 70lb. limbs, best bow iv shot


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I have nothing against compounds, I like simplicity and I just don't like all the gadgets on a compound


Exactly why I went trad. All the tuning got old. Not to mention the challenge and Ive always had passion to go to recurves one day.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Doofy_13 said:


> Exactly why I went trad. All the tuning got old. Not to mention the challenge and Ive always had passion to go to recurves one day.


Yep , plus I can shoot my recurve for hours without getting bored, I used to just shoot my compound a couple shots to see if it was dialed in


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

BeastofEast said:


>


I like everything I've read on this bow. I just wish it had a 32 inch draw!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great looking bows


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

MR5 is almost ready.. Sight is getting sent back to MBG for a makeover, if anyone has an orange mini dampner laying around I NEED one to finish it for my rest hahah


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Backup bow: 52" 49# Redwing Hunter
480gr Easton Legacy 1916 w/ 125gr Magnus Stinger


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not set up yet but here is mine


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

This is how mine is currently set up. The sight may or may not change, I am undecided.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Here is mine
2015 Elite Synergy 84lbs
Waiting to get the new smackdown rest set up


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is my do all bow. 2015 elite synergy. 65lbs 28" draw. shooting a 400gr axis arrow and rage hypodermic heads


----------



## ChadMoore (Jul 19, 2015)

28" ATA Mathews Creed XS with a stubnose stabilizer. ;-) Keeping it tight for those ground hunts.


----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)

Noobarchernc said:


> My first bow I got from a friends dad. I'm new to archery and wanted a cheap bow to learn with. This Browning Nomad Deluxe circa 81'-82' I think. Had it re-strung and set at 28" 55# draw. It's slow but quiet. I'll be hunting with it tomorrow.
> View attachment 2085668


I remember those!


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Deer killing machine!


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mathews Z7 
73#/30"


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

jdhaines32 said:


> Mathews Z7
> 73#/30"


I like the camo cams on that bow!


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)




----------



## BAMBI KILER (Jun 24, 2007)

*Prime defy*

Prime defy


----------



## Bowhunter536 (Aug 15, 2012)

2014 PSE DNA sp


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

drewga11 said:


> I'll play this silly game...
> View attachment 2083630


nice set up


----------



## simpkinst (Aug 9, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> View attachment 2490290
> 
> Backup bow: 52" 49# Redwing Hunter
> 480gr Easton Legacy 1916 w/ 125gr Magnus Stinger


Redwing? you cant kill a deer w/o 4th, 5th, and 8th axis site, release, stabs, and scope on it. Geez, dont you read the posts on here?


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

trg 8


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## DMAR2007 (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is my beauty


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

My Creed


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

My 2003 Darton Mag33


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

MI1 said:


> My 2003 Darton Mag33


That's an oldie but a goodie!! Lol or some saying like that... lol


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

bryanroberts said:


> That's an oldie but a goodie!! Lol or some saying like that... lol


It shoots as quiet and smooth as anything I've tried this year. Why switch.
Its in great condition, light and compact. Love the cps cams.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

MI1 said:


> It shoots as quiet and smooth as anything I've tried this year. Why switch.
> Its in great condition, light and compact. Love the cps cams.


I hear ya. I shot a high country sniper for 9 yrs. Got it when I was 15. Had alot of bows since then but I shot the paint off that bow.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'll likely always keep this bow around


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

My new Insanity CPX, it's beginning to grow on me.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be starting out with my new Border Covert Hunter this season and probably hunt some late season with one of my other recurves.


----------



## raptor16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just picked up my Hoyt Nitrum Turbo this week.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

jdhaines32 said:


> Mathews Z7
> 73#/30"


Nice looking bow, especially the grip.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

BP1992 said:


> Nice looking bow, especially the grip.


Thanks. I really like the feel of the Focus grip and I also liked the looks of the one that was on the No Cam better than the normal Focus grip, so I picked this one up in the classifieds on here a few months ago.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Outdoorlife89 (Feb 24, 2014)

Heres my baby...a deer slayer to this day

2000 Hoyt Magnatech
5 pin Truglo Rival Hunter
QAD rest
12" B-Stinger
Flingin Beman 400 ICS Hunters w/100 grain QAD Exodus


----------



## COssman14 (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## jhill56 (Jul 22, 2014)

Awesome rigs


----------



## Ram_n_arrows (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's mine .


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Bowhunter328 said:


> View attachment 2544881


Nice looking rig! My first bow was an '85 PSE Somethingoranother and haven't really considered PSE since. Did the Mathews thing for 11 years and have been trying out the Bowtechs this year. I'm kind of stuck on the idea of yoke tuning at the moment but I can see a slightly used PSE in my near future.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

deerbum said:


> Nice looking rig! My first bow was an '85 PSE Somethingoranother and haven't really considered PSE since. Did the Mathews thing for 11 years and have been trying out the Bowtechs this year. I'm kind of stuck on the idea of yoke tuning at the moment but I can see a slightly used PSE in my near future.


Thanks, my last bow was a Bowtech. Every company makes such nice bows these days that it is hard to go wrong.


----------



## SwampyBayou (Aug 23, 2008)

My Quest Drive


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Elite E35, cbe trek hybrid single pin, bstinger stab, G5 rest. 66# 29.5"


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Chayes_7 said:


> View attachment 2577777
> my new icon. Still working on the set up but I like this now a lot!


Who makes the limbs on those bows do you know?


----------



## TheMustain (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Final setup. It won't change again, not until at least after this season at least LOL.


----------



## Gtrembly2 (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## rob_E (Nov 14, 2013)

Same as last year my trusty Reezen 7.0


----------



## jeh4269 (Feb 16, 2010)

my Stroher SR 71


----------



## OhioBigBuck (Sep 19, 2009)

Obsession Sniper GT


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

bigbucks170 said:


> View attachment 2545297
> View attachment 2545329


What sight is that?


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

Tacoma brown Faktor 30


----------



## vince04 (Feb 8, 2015)

2014 Bear Domain @65lb
Spot Hogg Tommy Hogg Single Pin Custom
Trophy Ridge Static Stabilizer 6" - APG Camo
QAD Ultrarest HDX - Lost Camo
Trophy Ridge Beacon Quiver


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

vince04 said:


> View attachment 2679914
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679922
> ...


Hey man.. what is that on your static stab?


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

bryanroberts said:


> What sight is that?


sword Titan


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

trusty synergy. 62# 28"DL 

Apex covert one
8 inch beestinger 
QAD Hunter 
Switching from gold tip Hunter pros to regular hunters


----------



## KY_Hoyt_Archer (Nov 15, 2012)

Have a fuse 8in blade on it now!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

With Ya ridgehunter70
View attachment 2786386
View attachment 2786394
View attachment 2786402


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Do the limbsaver Quads really do anything for this already quiet bow ridgehunter70? They look nice in the matching color I need to get me some green dampeners my dealer only had the string stop in green and some monkey tails no riser or the little one for my quiver I have yellow and red ones but I want green for this bow.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> Do the limbsaver Quads really do anything for this already quiet bow ridgehunter70? They look nice in the matching color I need to get me some green dampeners my dealer only had the string stop in green and some monkey tails no riser or the little one for my quiver I have yellow and red ones but I want green for this bow.


I cant tell much difference but imo they do look good


----------



## Carolina Hunter (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

Carbon Spyder ZT 34 with a customized stokerized ss1 armour tech pro and a qad hd


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I like to have options.

2012 Elite Answer



2010 Elite GT500 (Left) 2009 Elite Z28 (Right)

GT500 from above

Z28 from above


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

DEC said:


> I like to have options.
> 
> 2012 Elite Answer
> 
> ...


Lol.. nothing wrong with that!


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

My new New Breed Blade for this year.


----------



## vince04 (Feb 8, 2015)

bryanroberts said:


> Hey man.. what is that on your static stab?


These are BowJax MaxJax dampeners on my Static Stabilizer


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Chill X


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

vince04 said:


> These are BowJax MaxJax dampeners on my Static Stabilizer


Cool thanks!!


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

2008 PSE X FORCE HF6


----------



## redbone09 (Aug 24, 2013)

M







This is my new one for this year


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

cjsportsman said:


> 2008 PSE X FORCE HF6


Is that a screw in step holding up your bow?


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Yep


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

cjsportsman said:


> Yep


Cool. I couldn't see it good on my phone and there is a branch behind it that looked similiar. Good lookin setup!


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks, sitting between a corn and bean field!!


----------



## Dartonpro55 (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

First three arrows of the day at 42 yards.
Mathews switchback, 2219s with 80 grain inserts, 100 grain rage. Quikspins.


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not all done yet. Other accessories on order but she shoots damn good


----------



## Kammeg (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's mine just waiting for October to get here!


----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

TimmyZ7 said:


> View attachment 2084522
> View attachment 2084523
> View attachment 2084525
> View attachment 2084526
> View attachment 2084527


I'm a straight up Bear fan but that thing is SWEET!!! The kryptec camo is awesome where did you get it done? Very impressive rig you have there.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Feral buster said:


> I'm a straight up Bear fan but that thing is SWEET!!! The kryptec camo is awesome where did you get it done? Very impressive rig you have there.


Thanks. Bill at Ultimate Finishers did the kolorfusion process on the bow. I really enjoy hunting with this bow it looks great and performs even better than it looks.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

TimmyZ7 said:


> Thanks. Bill at Ultimate Finishers did the kolorfusion process on the bow. I really enjoy hunting with this bow it looks great and performs even better than it looks.


That Kolorfusion is awesome!!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Evgeny (Jan 9, 2015)

Picture in my profile Facebook : FIRST BOW AND FIRST BIG BULL MOOSE ! 

https://m.facebook.com/evgeny.smirn...53394148:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.&__tn__=C


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

My Nitrum 30. Stand pic was taken just before I shot my buck on Friday.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

Evgeny said:


> Picture in my profile Facebook : FIRST BOW AND FIRST BIG BULL MOOSE !
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/evgeny.smirn...53394148:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.&__tn__=C


Congratulations Evgeny!!!!!!!


----------



## Evgeny (Jan 9, 2015)

bryanroberts said:


> Congratulations Evgeny!!!!!!!


Thank you, Bryan.


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

well that's the wrong angle...lol


----------



## bryanroberts (Mar 1, 2014)

bryanroberts said:


> View attachment 6287595
> well that's the wrong angle...lol


br33
react one pro
qad hdx


----------



## Spider bow (Oct 30, 2017)

Just got my evolve 31 last week. Seems to work well. Got the buck with my Bowmadness 30. Turned my Bowmadness #age down from 70 ten turns. It will be my winter and ground blind rig.


----------



## Mdaulton (Jun 10, 2017)

2013 Athens Testament


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

Spider bow said:


> Just got my evolve 31 last week. Seems to work well. Got the buck with my Bowmadness 30. Turned my Bowmadness #age down from 70 ten turns. It will be my winter and ground blind rig.


You turned 10 turns out? Max per PSE is 5 maybe 6 can't remember.


----------



## Troy F (Oct 30, 2015)

"PAMELA" 2018 Xpedition Xcursion 6 with Ranch Fairy Camo.


----------



## Spider bow (Oct 30, 2017)

No it?s definitely ten. Some are 13.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

2007 Martin Pantera
Been a great bow for 10 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Old reliable. Since 2013 we’ve taken 1 bear, 5 deer and a few coyote. Despite having tried other bows during this time, I love my Experience.


----------

